# Carriages in the Park - Driving event in Ohio



## EquineArtist (Nov 17, 2008)

Carriages in the Park is a new driving competition in Ohio. It will be held July 25-26. Here's a link to more information: Carriages In The Park - Contact

I'm going to be displaying some of my paintings at the event!


----------

